# New "Survival" 9mm carbine



## Sentry18

Just released with an MSRP around $575 and sold through Centerfire Systems. Street prices should be closer to $500. It uses Glock magazines and was supposedly designed for bug out bags. Magus and I were just discussing 9mm carbines the other day and then this popped out on the market. It looks similar to both the Just Right Carbine and the Thureon Defense Carbine. It appears to have Tapco furniture.

http://www.tnwfirearms.com/guns_ASR.shtml


----------



## ComputerGuy

That looks just plain badass sexy. And it looks like it can take punishment hence the glock magazines


----------



## Sentry18

I really don't like that it doesn't have built in sights. You can add them but with such a short rail the sight radius is going to be very short too. 

But it does come in pink and green, so if you're feeling kind of funky they have you covered.


----------



## ComputerGuy

Sorta looks like a paintgun!! I still like it and I agree, a place for iron sights would be nice. Still not as sexy as my PTR though!! LOL


----------



## FatTire

anyone shot pistol caliber carbines? if so, how do the compare to thier pistol counterparts in terms of range, accuracy, and reliability?

agreed sentry, needs irons to back up that scope, perhaps theres a sight for the end of the barrel fixing the sight radius problem...

i do like the idea of having the same round for handgun and carbine for use in a bug out, but how viable are they as defensive weapon, and as a game getter?


----------



## Startingout-Blair

I've been looking at the Beretta Storm 45cal bullpup. That's small enough for a BoB and has quite a punch. The one gun shop here in Town was selling it for $776.00.

http://policelink.monster.com/products/products/521-beretta-cx4-storm

http://www.gunslot.com/pictures/juggernaut-rogue-bullpup-m1a-chassis-system


----------



## Sentry18

I have a few pistol caliber carbines and like 'em for short range work. They are definitely easier to shoot well than a handgun and the longer barrel can provide improved ballistics. Reliability depends on the individual gun itself but mine are all very reliable. I am especially fond of my RRA/LMT 9mm AR-15 that uses modified Uzi magazines. All the same controls and feel of my AR's but in 9mm. 

The one above uses Glock magazines which gives you interchangeability if the Glock is your sidearm of choice. Of course the same is true with the Beretta CX4 storm carbine and PX4 storm pistols. The Kel-Tec Sub2000 comes in Glock, S&W and Beretta configurations. I think the Hi-Point carbine even uses the same mags as the Hi-Point pistols, but are very limited in capacity.

As far as the front sight goes, you might be able to attach a clamp on rail to the barrel and then add risers to get it same plane as the rear rail. Otherwise you would just have to go with a short sight radius sight. I am sure if the gun takes off and sells well they will come out with accessories galore.


----------



## Sentry18

Here is a mock up with folding iron sights and a Glock 18 magazine. I would change out the grip too and add a flash hider if I owned this gun.


----------



## mowgli

Actually, it looks an awful lot like a sterling to me... just sayin'


----------



## Magus

Looks an awful lot like that "Glock carbine" I saw in SGN, but wolf systems said they had it.


----------



## OleSarge

There are carbine kits out there that replace the slide and barrel of your existing glock or 1911.


----------



## Sentry18

> There are carbine kits out there that replace the slide and barrel of your existing glock or 1911.


Yep, the Mech-Tech CCU. Some people really like them, but the one I had was unnecessarily heavy and essentially made me turn a perfectly good gun into a different gun (which defeats the two is one, one is none, system). I sold mine and bought a Kel-Tec Sub2000 that uses Glock mags instead and was actually money ahead.


----------



## OleSarge

I do not know much about them, only that they were out there. I've had a couple different pistol caliber carbine but have since gotten rid of them. I had a high point right after they were introduced in the 90s. Great shooter but I did not like the way it was disassembled. After I got back from my first deployment I bought a Beretta CX-4 in 45 ACP. It was super nice but I made a mistake. It used the 8045 Cougar mags and they were not made in high caps. I wish I would have bought it in 9mm or 40 cal at the time they used 92 or 96 mags and 30 round mags were available for the 92.


----------



## Sentry18

More fun with photoshop.


----------



## jsriley5

I like the pistol caliber carbines. I have a Sub 9 carbine it was the kel tec forerunner to the sub 2000. Mine is set up to match my beretta. It will shoot four inch groups at 100 yards good enough for head shots at that range. That is just rested over the hood of my at the time 78 bronco. it gives a significant boost in useable accuarcy especially at range and some boost in velocity. I chronoed it back then if I recall correctly my handloads that gave a honest 1250 our of my berettas 5 inch barrel were giving just short of 1400 from the 16 in barrel. Those are 124 grain xtp's. I was a cop at the time It was awesome to slip into my duty bag with a few 30 rounders and have it if I needed it. I never did but feel certain it would have performed well. And it will still do rabbits feral cats and assorted vermin. I will say as a bug out gun though I would probably go on and go with the AR in 5.56 round for round the 5.56 weights less and you can in the end carry more if you can handle the extra bulk. And wow can't imagine trying to carry 500 45 acp along with all the rest of the suppies I need. I go short on pistol ammo for that reason and carry more rifle ammo.


----------



## Magus

SGW has a dedicated pistol caliber upper that works with unmodified trigger groups.they just introduced it in 10MM!


----------



## jsriley5

Now thats good news I love that caliber and always felt it would be should be a excellent carbine caliber. And while I dont want to be a hippocrite and really I wouldn't take that carbine over a ar in 556 fora bug out gun I can see several situations where it would be a useful combo in tandem with my Witness 10mm wonder what mags it takes? probably them dang tupperware things  they would tickle me pink if they made it changeable so I could feed it with my witness mags. And maybe get someone to make some 20 25 or 30 round extendeds.


----------

